# large corner round



## lvasey (May 11, 2007)

I have a large corner round milled with a 2 1/2 inch Shaper bit. I have a seam in my shop wall at the 8 foot level, where I have a 4 foot board butted in. I am insalling a rail trim to cover the seam. Problem: I've tried coping out the material to flush it into the corner round, Its not working. I hope I've explaned this in a understandable way. I am fairly new to woodworking. :huh:


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

Sorry, I am having trouble getting the picture from your description.

Ed


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I don't quite get it either. Pictures would help.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Incredibly, I believe I do follow you which is abnormal for me. i can't usually visualise things like that. 

If I have it right in my mind's eye, the cope will never look rignt because the corner a.k.a quarter round,is so much thicker than the rail trim and of course a wholly different profile.

Your gonna have to make it look as good as you can or mill some "half round" the same thickeness to replace the rail trim and the the coping should look good, if ytou do a good job coping it.


----------

